# Any Makita router owners???



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Model 3612C, I'm having a bit of a "nuisance" problem. The nut for the collet, when loosing it will turn by hand bout 1 full turn then gets tight again. Having the grab the wrench to loosen again. I have to keep loosening it before either the bit or the 1/4 collet will come out.
Any solutions for this?


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

I hate to talk for that model router but I do know that this is a common situation with the design of some router chuck/collets....... they are just designed that way. I have one that does that and that is not one of my favorite things to deal with and it was one of the things I looked at to make sure my future purchases never have that design...

Now having said that we really need to have someone with brand to tell us if that is the way it's made or a problem.

Ed


----------



## ks_swede (Mar 1, 2005)

I have the same thing with both my Makita and Bosch. Have never had the problem with my Ryobi or Freud so I had to assume it was a thing with the design from the manufacturer. It is a bit of a bother to have to grab the wrench again.


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi: I own a Makita 3600BR which is an old router. It is designed with a lock for the shaft to permit one wrench operation. When you loosen the collet it will become tight again, and require another turn with the wrench. That second turn loosens the bit and 1/4" sleeve if you are using it. Some other routers operate the same way I think the 
Dewalt does also. The Pc routers work with two wrenches and once in a while the bit might stick and I have to tap the side of the collet nut to get it loose. It's all a matter of what you get used to. Woodnut65


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Many thanks.

I'm rather fond of the 1 wrench system. As I stated when I asked, it's more of a nuisance than a problem. Again, many thanks.

Ken


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

Hamlin said:


> Model 3612C, I'm having a bit of a "nuisance" problem. The nut for the collet, when loosing it will turn by hand bout 1 full turn then gets tight again. Having the grab the wrench to loosen again. I have to keep loosening it before either the bit or the 1/4 collet will come out.
> Any solutions for this?


It was designed that way
Tom


----------



## Have All my Fingers! (Feb 1, 2006)

I do not have a makita, I have a king canada, which appears nearly identical. Mine was designed this way. Maybe a safety feature if the collet nut comes loose? I agree it is a bit annoying.


----------

